# Question about the 2001 maxima.



## Slider (Jan 8, 2010)

i have an 01 maxima and some times when it shifts from 1st to 2nd (automatic) it had a real bad jerk. I found out my alternator was toast, so replaced it and it went away. Now it comes back every once and a while since i installed 2 subs with a pretty big amp. Again it's only some times. can anyone tell me why that happens, and why half of the parts for my car are 01 and the other half are 02?


----------



## Lacky73 (Feb 24, 2010)

hmmm, weird...the only thing i can think of that would make that happen is your tranny...but since you said when you replaced the alternator and it stopped that baffled me. 

i might be able to help ya if you can answer some questions...Is the battery good(how old)? how big is the amp? 

i mean, usually these things occur when your tranny is going bad, like maybe a gear or one of the bands in the transmission it bad. but if you answer those and maybe give me some more info i could help ya out.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Most likely it the drop resistor. Its mounted on the drivers side strut mount behind the intake filter box.


----------



## Slider (Jan 8, 2010)

the bat. is brand new and the amp is 4000 watts max but im only runing it at about 1000 watts


----------



## Lacky73 (Feb 24, 2010)

okay...if your only running 1000 then its not the amp..i'm running about 1600 on mine...check out what JNCoRacer said...


----------



## Slider (Jan 8, 2010)

alright thanks everyone for the info and advise


----------

